# Mary Lou -LB



## MiniforFaith (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday to you!!!! Hope you have a very nice one, you deserve it ..















































Sorry still not sure how to do all the fancy stuff.. OH!


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2008)

[SIZE=36pt]Mary Lou, 

I hope your day is extra special!

Jill[/SIZE]






























[SIZE=18pt]PS... 28, huh??? [/SIZE]


----------



## lvponies (Jan 24, 2008)

Hope you have the best birthday ever!!!


----------



## tifflunn (Jan 24, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt] *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*  [/SIZE]


----------



## anita (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mary Lou!!! You have a wonderful day












Best wishes

Anita


----------



## Alex (Jan 24, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

HAVE A GREAT ONE!


----------



## anoki (Jan 24, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY LOU!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope you have a great day!!!














~kathryn


----------



## Denise (Jan 24, 2008)

Have a great day Mary Lou!


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 24, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]*HAPPY 28TH BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND!



EAT LOTS OF CAKE AND ENJOY YOUR DAY!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 24, 2008)

Mary Lou

I hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 24, 2008)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Mary Lou!! Hope you have a fabulous day and an even better year coming up!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 24, 2008)

[SIZE=36pt]



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=36pt]



MARY LOU!!!



[/SIZE]


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jan 24, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Happy Birthday, Mary Lou!!!!!!!  [/SIZE]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 24, 2008)

[SIZE=24pt]HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT ONE






[/SIZE]


----------



## REO (Jan 24, 2008)

*May your wish cme true and your day be as wonderful as you are!*

*coff*ahem*

*Happy birthday to you!*

Happy birthday to you!

Happy birthday dear MaryLou!

Happy birthday to you!!!!

Have some cake!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 24, 2008)

[SIZE=24pt]HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY LOU[/SIZE]





~Leeana


----------



## Sterling (Jan 24, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Mary Lou!!! Best wishes for a wonderful and fun filled day!!



Thank you for everything you have done for us on this forum! You're the best!!


----------



## Marty (Jan 24, 2008)

[SIZE=24pt]HA HA [/SIZE]

BUSTED!

Have a great day!!!!!!!!













:love


----------



## River1018 (Jan 24, 2008)

HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY


----------



## SWA (Jan 24, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]*Happy Birthday ML!





Hope your special day is BLESSED & FAMILY FILLED!



*  [/SIZE]


----------



## Marylou (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday from 1 Mary Lou to another!


----------



## Basketmiss (Jan 24, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MARY LOU











Have a great day and enjoy yourself!!


----------



## minie812 (Jan 24, 2008)

WOW...all I can say is WHAHOOOOOOOO.....29 and holding





HAPPY...HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU...AND MANY MANY MORE


----------



## Sue_C. (Jan 24, 2008)

lET ME STAND IN LINE...TO WISH YOU THE VERY BEST...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dona (Jan 24, 2008)

[SIZE=36pt]HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARYLOU![/SIZE]





[SIZE=18pt]Hope you spend it doing all the things you love to do![/SIZE]


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 24, 2008)

Wishing you a very happy birthday! Hope you are having a great day!






Liz R.


----------



## minih (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mary Lou!!!


----------



## nootka (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday, my friend!

You deserve a wonderful day full of dreams come true.

(((hugs)))

Liz


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 24, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY LOU





Thanks for everything that you have done and making Lil Beginnings very addictive


----------



## kaykay (Jan 24, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Hoping you have a wonderful day!!

kay


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mary Lou!!!!!!!!! Have a wonderful day!!!!!

And Kay is here too, very cool!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jan 24, 2008)

AREN'T YOU GLAD YOU PUT THAT LITTLE BIRTHDAY ANNOUNCEMENT AREA ON THE MAIN PAGE NOW LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Relic (Jan 24, 2008)

Happy birthday....remember your not getting older your just getting better..


----------



## shane (Jan 25, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY LOU

HAVE A FANTASTIC DAY, I HOPE YOU GET EVERYTHING YOU WISH FOR

XXXXXXXXX


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry I missed it!! [SIZE=18pt]HAPPY [/SIZE] belated [SIZE=18pt]BIRTHDAY Mary Lou!!![/SIZE]





I hope it was all you wanted.


----------



## Russ (Jan 25, 2008)

Belated Birthday wishes Mary Lou!!!


----------

